# 3 color job seperation question



## brad (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi I am relatively new to screen printing and I am wondering when I seperate the colors on a job if I print one color over the last color or for an example on a outlined number do I just print the outline and then print the number inside the outline. Also thould I leave a space between the colors. (a very small space)?
Thanks,Brad


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Normally you would print with the colors butt registered. No gap between the colors. Depending on your press and film creation device you may actually need to trap the art slightly. here are some visuals that may help with your seps.


----------



## brad (Feb 23, 2007)

thank you. I work with vector art alot doing vinyl decals. so to make sure I am hearing you correctly I outline color right against color and dont leave any space between the colors.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Fluid said:


> Normally you would print with the colors butt registered. No gap between the colors. Depending on your press and film creation device you may actually need to trap the art slightly. here are some visuals that may help with your seps.


For example the gradient or "H" example, you would need to print halftones right? Just wanted to clarify if that is correct.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The gradient "H: would use halftones and the plates are gradients in greyscale.


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning! I'm new here, if that weren't obvious. This isn't precisely within this topic, but I were wondering...

When I have a graphic, art piece, etc. and want to have my printer put it down on a number of shirts for me, is it generally the responsibility of the client to first separate every color onto a separate layer/file, or does the printer just ask for a "finished product" image and conduct all separation on their side?

Thanks very much!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The printer will generally do the seps. He'll know what he want's.
You should prepare the file to make his life easy - ask him what he needs.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Alpha Statuz said:


> Morning! I'm new here, if that weren't obvious. This isn't precisely within this topic, but I were wondering...
> 
> When I have a graphic, art piece, etc. and want to have my printer put it down on a number of shirts for me, is it generally the responsibility of the client to first separate every color onto a separate layer/file, or does the printer just ask for a "finished product" image and conduct all separation on their side?
> 
> Thanks very much!


Since you are new the printer would do it. We work with some artists that know screenprinting well enough and know what they want and how to do it and they do the separations. The best is to ask the printer. Also do not flatten the layers.


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

It's faster if you do it in Photoshop. Yes, film looks much better if are filmed through vector programs (Corel, Illustrator, Freehand..) but you won't notice difference between a film from Photoshop and a vector program once you print on tshirt.


Here is what I do for texts. I create text with a stroke in Freehand. Copy as EPS and paste in Photshop in a new document with 300 dpi. I do create 2 or 3 new channels (depending of number of colors). I do select the inside color of design on one of these channels. Then I load this channel and EXPAND 1 pixel the selection. I do fill the selection on another channel. Channel number 3, I do select the STROKE of EPS pasted in Photoshop. I do pasted on channel 3. Then I do select chnnel 2 selection and DELETE on Channel 3. Check all eyes on channels 1 and 3 an you will a thin space between stroke and fill. Delete channel 3.


I do ALWAYS keep a small distance between stroke and fill to avoid a "fight" between these colors and undefined edges (very sad to see).

Maybe you see this method dificult, but if you understand it you'll be able to do in Photoshop in just 10 seconds. No joke. Of course text is done in a vector software.....


----------



## TotesMagotes (May 1, 2010)

I recently sent over an image that was originally a jpg/png file. I open that file in Photoshop saved it as an esp file and then magic wanded the two colors I needed printed, inverted and saved them as color channels and sent over. He emailed me back saying he has to completely redesign the artwork because the layer is flattened. Im not sure what he means. I followed a couple of youtube video steps and still confused.

I want to properly give my printer artwork for 2 color prints. What am I doing wrong, if anything?


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

I think that guy has received the image flattened. All layers as one. So he can't edit them (or it's more difficult).

Example: You have a Photoshop file with some layers. If these layers are separated it is a unflatened image. And if all images are as one layer (you only see one layer) it's a flattened image.


----------

